# Church Farm, Woodhorn, Northumberland



## UrbanAndrogyny (Jun 5, 2013)

This has probably already been done, but I don't want to be on these forums and contribute nothing!






Standing on the "driveway" area





Closer





Actually on the grounds





What I think, was a type of stables as there are horseshoes on the window on the left wall of this part of the building





No idea what this room was used for!





The horseshoes I previously mentioned





A sort of inside garden maybe?





This is a building further around the left side of the area





Just the "Yard", so to speak





I think this was a workshop of kind, not quite sure though





Again, not quite sure what this room was, I think they might be draining sort of things in the corner, or maybe water holders for animals?





Window of the upstairs of the main building





Getting ready to go into the main building





This picture is quite blurry sorry, This is the last photo as I started getting bad vibes/creeped out and had to leave! 
This is my first thread, so sorry if it's bad, thanks for looking!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 6, 2013)

Some tidy pics there.


----------



## UrbanAndrogyny (Jun 6, 2013)

flyboys90 said:


> Some tidy pics there.



Thank you ever so much


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice one, I love the horse shoes on the barred window! Looking forward to seeing more splores


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice pics well done also love the horse shoes.


----------



## UrbanAndrogyny (Jun 6, 2013)

Neverwillchange said:


> Nice pics well done also love the horse shoes.


So do I, I think that whoever designed this building has great taste, the horseshoes are beautiful!



UrbanX said:


> Nice one, I love the horse shoes on the barred window! Looking forward to seeing more splores



Thanks! I'll definitely look up some more places to go to!


----------



## jmcjnr (Jun 7, 2013)

Great start. The water's warm - get in there! Thanks Jmcjnr


----------



## woodland pixie (Jul 8, 2013)

Nice place and photos, cheers


----------



## the|td4 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello neighbour! Thanks for contributing to the forum, if you're ever up for a chin wag let me know, I'm about ten minutes up the road from you.


----------

